# TV won't turn on



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got a couple of TV's setting around that don't turn on. I was curious to know what it means exactly on a Sony TV when the power indicator light blinks as you try to turn it on? I've heard many things from dust to bad hardware.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Most frequently there is a problem affecting the power supply.
it could be that the supply is being asked to supply more than the power it was designed for and the protection circuit trips in 

OR 

it could be that components have degraded in the power supply and "fool" the power supply into thinking that the load is more than it was designed for

There are a few occasions when something else is responsible but in my experience it's mostly power supply related


----------

